# My smoker



## 2PUPs (Feb 26, 2011)

This is what I do my texas style Qing on , It is a homemade UDS that I built at work . Puts out the best Q for a cheap price of the build . I will only use new 55 gall. drums not used .


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 26, 2011)

Dude what the hell is that thing? It looks cool as all git out! What is a Qing on. Any relation to a Klingon?


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 26, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Dud what the hell is that thing? It looks cool as all git out! What is a Qing on. Any relation to a Klingon?


BBQ! Jeesh I'm from CT and get it! 

Not sure Warf (sp) would like pulled pork?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 26, 2011)

I want to see more pictures. That smoker just looks really Bad Arse. What are the copper pipes for with the shut offs. I assume to control the draft, but two of them?


----------



## Flem (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks like R2D2 on steroids.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 26, 2011)

Possibly for steam or 02 to get the fire going better and hotter at points?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 26, 2011)

Can you imagine sticking a leaf blower on one of them to get the charcoal going!


----------



## 2PUPs (Feb 26, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I want to see more pictures. That smoker just looks really Bad Arse. What are the copper pipes for with the shut offs. I assume to control the draft, but two of them?





The two copper pipes are for air-intake . Heres a few more of it in action .


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Feb 27, 2011)

the big green egg. nothing beats it!

FYI, my dad has over 20 years experience in the kitchen as a prof. chef (both a degree in culinary and restaurant managment). the big green egg produces the best bbq. no questions asked. even i can make good meal on one. it will make a so-so bbq'er a badass bbq'er. just be careful as the thing can get over 700F no problem. gotta regulate the heat, but once you figure the right temps to cook things, presto, the most juicy, bbq'ed meat/food you'll ever eat. no bs. we've owned ours for 10 years and use it all the time. winter is no obsticle!!


----------



## Tom (Feb 27, 2011)

oks like you have Brisket on.
Here is what I use


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 27, 2011)

2Pups what are you doing 2 weeks from now? Would you like to come to our get together? Ok I know it's too far but worth a try.

This looks like something I would like to make. I would love to smoke some meats but never did anything like that. Any chance you could indulge us in a few more details.

AWESOME LOOKING. We are all proud of you for your achievement.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Feb 27, 2011)

that smoker/bbq looks very good. seems to be very well constructed. it is very much like the big green egg we use. i bet it cooks some juicy steaks! 

notice the similarities?
http://www.appliancist.com/outdoor_grills/big-green-egg-original-american-ceramic-cooker.html

only big difference is the a top cover to hold or let out the smoke, but you can still easily do that with yours too. the ceramic build only helps keep heat in, which means the thing can get really hot. we cook steaks at 450-500F, medium rare that's to die for! lol


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 27, 2011)

We have about a gozillion of these. We use them to store low level nuke waste in. 

You crack the vents to keep them from burping (which is not a good thing).....

Hope you got a new one and not one of our used ones on the grey market! :<


----------



## Airplanedoc (Feb 27, 2011)

So that where the irradiated meat they sell at Walmart comes from




ibglowin said:


> We have about a gozillion of these. We use them to store low level nuke waste in.
> 
> You crack the vents to keep them from burping (which is not a good thing).....
> 
> Hope you got a new one and not one of our used ones on the grey market! :<


----------



## Flem (Feb 27, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> We have about a gozillion of these. We use them to store low level nuke waste in.
> 
> You crack the vents to keep them from burping (which is not a good thing).....
> 
> Hope you got a new one and not one of our used ones on the grey market! :<




So that's why "u-b-glowin"


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 27, 2011)

Yup.

Better livin' through nucular chemistry.


----------



## Duster (Feb 27, 2011)

2PUPS thats awesome, you did a great job! I might have to argue with your comment of being the best Q, I am kinda partial to mine . It would be kick butt to get all of us together someday and have a cook off/wine tasting event! The one who provides the most drink gets to be the judge!


----------



## 2PUPs (Feb 28, 2011)

Duster said:


> 2PUPS thats awesome, you did a great job! I might have to argue with your comment of being the best Q, I am kinda partial to mine . It would be kick butt to get all of us together someday and have a cook off/wine tasting event! The one who provides the most drink gets to be the judge!



I meant being the best smoker for the price , 100.00 bucks for everything


----------



## joea132 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow awesome smoker! I found one while doing inspections in back of the state DOT yard and tied it to the back of the fire engine to bring it home. We didn't get caught by the Chief thank God. 

I sanded off all the rust with a drill mounted wire brush and painted it with grill paint. Then I cut some cull wood for the front part. I don't have a picture yet but I stained the wood and burned in an FD logo with a branding iron I bought. The expensive part was buying the grill surface to fit. I think I spent $80-$90 on those alone. 

I use applewood that I get from a friend who owns a tree cutting business. Makes some damn good ribs


----------



## 2PUPs (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice smoker joe , the grub in it looks awesome . Just gotta love the apple wood for smoking .


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2011)

Dang you guys are awesome with your cookers. Definitely jealous!


----------



## joea132 (Feb 28, 2011)

Just cuz we got the cookers doesn't mean we're good cooks!! I've made my share of shoe leather


----------



## joea132 (Feb 28, 2011)

Check out my buddy's store he put together. He has some really great equipment and tools along with cookers. He's a cop in Maryland and a really good guy. I was thinking about seeing if I could get a thermometer from him to mount in my fermentation tank.

5-0 BBQ


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 28, 2011)

You firefighters all eat better than anyone I know! 

Our local FD are always shopping for groceries and their carts are so full of meat I always have to stop and take a double look as they usually have about 1/4 cow in the carts! :<


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2011)

joea132 said:


> Check out my buddy's store he put together. He has some really great equipment and tools along with cookers. He's a cop in Maryland and a really good guy. I was thinking about seeing if I could get a thermometer from him to mount in my fermentation tank.
> 
> 5-0 BBQ



Ok just spent the last 20 minutes checking out his site. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Feb 28, 2011)

You have inspired me.. I am going to make my own smoker.. I have wanted one for years and now is the time...


----------



## joea132 (Feb 28, 2011)

If you buy stuff from my pal Steve, drop my name. Maybe he'll give you a discount. If you are gonna start a project shoot him an email or call him. He has a ton of insight into BBQ and smoking. Just make sure it's the right kind of smoking, he's a decorated police officer!


----------



## WalkingWolf (Aug 14, 2011)

2PUPs said:


> This is what I do my texas style Qing on , It is a homemade UDS that I built at work . Puts out the best Q for a cheap price of the build . I will only use new 55 gall. drums not used .



2PUPS -- this is one nice looking rig. I have a SS 55 gallon barrel that I wanted to make a smoker with. I'd sure like more details (if you don't mind) and would like to try to replicate what you have there. Used a smoker years ago and have wanted to get another one.


----------

